# Meetup?



## mejinks

Anyone fancy a meetup to share tips/ideas etc?

I would organise it, but I don't have an industrial unit for multiple people...

Would be interesting to put names to faces.


----------



## littlejack

Where you thinking of holding it mate


----------



## Ti22

I might be tempted to have another open morning if there was a call for it?


----------



## littlejack

Might be cool..... Can show off my car after you finished lol


----------



## ad172

I'd be interested in this:thumb:

James does make a great cup'o tea:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Huw

I'd be up for it.


----------



## Snapples

same here. count me in


----------



## sean20

i would also be up for it


----------



## D-Dub

Count me in


----------



## mejinks

How about it James? Would love too visit the Port again. When is good for you?


----------



## Ti22

I'm not going to be able to do anything until August guys.. but sometime during August would be ok with me. Maybe a Sunday afternoon or something?


----------



## mejinks

Ok Guys, there you are. Who would be interested and what dates would suit?

I'm easy for all the weekends in August.


----------



## littlejack

Same here just name it


----------



## gavin davies

i would be up for that


----------



## Ti22

Sorry guys... been crazy busy the last few weeks - a meeting in August not really possible. September probably OK though if anyone is up for it?


----------



## littlejack

Whenever suits you james just grateful for the use of your garage..
steve


----------



## mejinks

Let us know when.

Who is still up for it then?


----------



## littlejack

ME


----------



## Pole Position

yep me too!!


----------



## brutalbobby

I could be up for this depending on dates and times, always tempted by a good cup of tea.


----------



## Ti22

Hey guys, not forgotten about this - looking at putting something together with a DA clinic as well for you guys with DA's. Need a show of numbers to see if I can host it or go somewhere bigger I have the option of.

Cheers,

James


----------



## mejinks

I'm in. How many people can you host?


----------



## Crispo

I'd happily come along


----------



## Ti22

mejinks said:


> I'm in. How many people can you host?


Sky is the limit. I have the option to use a much larger premesis if there is the demand.

Looking at the 30th or 31st October. 9am-1am


----------



## Huw

Isn't the 31st a Monday? Halloween :devil:


----------



## Ti22

Aha, yes. Meant sat 29th or sunday 30th!


----------



## littlejack

I'm up for this aswell..... lets get some names down i'll go first

1.Littlejack (steve)
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Huw

1.Littlejack (steve)
2. Huw (29th can't do 30th)
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Crispo

1.Littlejack (steve)
2. Huw (29th can't do 30th)
3.Crispo
4.
5.


----------



## SW:SBP

1.Littlejack (steve)
2. Huw (29th can't do 30th)
3.Crispo
4.SW:SBP (yes bro!)
5.
6.


----------



## mark328

1.Littlejack (steve)
2. Huw (29th can't do 30th)
3.Crispo
4.SW:SBP (yes bro!)
5.mark328
6.


----------



## Ti22

Looking good guys! Well at this rate, it's going to be a coffee morning at my lil unit! 

Given that it's looming fast, I suggest we go for sat the 29th. 

No formal plan for the day, but happy to answer questions and do some demos. No free use of my Divine though I'm afraid! 

If you have a D/A and are having problems with it, bring it and your polishes and we'll try and put you right! Paint depths can be looked at as well if you want.


----------



## mejinks

mark328 said:


> 1.Littlejack (steve)
> 2. Huw (29th can't do 30th)
> 3.Crispo
> 4.SW:SBP (yes bro!)
> 5.mark328
> 6.Mejinks


Any more?


----------



## Huw

Any chance of some tuition using a rotary James?


----------



## Crispo

Be fantastic if I could get paint readings on my car, I'm only going to detail my car and dont want to spend a fortune on a PTG


----------



## mejinks

Anyone fancy a swap meet? I've spoken to James who is open to the idea. Detailing stuff only of course.

I can bring a DA and my rotary if anyone wants a try, although I'm in now way an expert.


----------



## Edstrung

Nice nice, I'll see if I can get up there just depends on work schedule, all up in the air at the moment


----------



## skins

Hi guys
is this still going ahead ?


----------



## Huw

skins said:


> Hi guys
> is this still going ahead ?


Still going ahead, unless James says different, it is his unit afterall.


----------



## skins

Tidy count me in then


----------



## mejinks

Can we have your address please James.


----------



## Huw

mejinks said:


> Can we have your address please James.


Click on the Ti22 banner on the bottom of each of his posts, his address is on the top right. His unit is about 50 yards down the road, can't miss it. (famous last words).


----------



## Ti22

Hi Guys, sorry been a bit busy so not posted for a bit! 

Still on, but not sure about the weather! Might move to an alternative location, keep your eyes on this thread!

EDIT: though if there are only 6 of us not much point - my little unit will do!

Huw - I can give you some pointers..

address is Ti22 Vehicle services 1a, blenheim road, Newport NP198JL look on google, it's simples to get to!

James


----------



## Huw

What do we need to bring with us, DA/polishers/pads spare car bonnet for practicising on? 

And what time?


----------



## Ti22

Huw said:


> What do we need to bring with us, DA/polishers/pads spare car bonnet for practicising on?
> 
> And what time?


Yep! All that..

10am to 1 pm.

I've got to stress this is an informal meet - i'm quite happy to answer questions and give pointers on machine use but will not be formally 'training' for anyone whos not picked up a machine before or read the guides.. (e.g. I'm assuming you've used your machines before and have a specific problem with using them - which I'm more than happy to help with)

Coffee/ kettle will be on! No charge, but great if someone fancies bringing some biscuits etc!

James


----------



## Edstrung

Chocolate hobnobs it is then boi bach


----------



## ad172

Will be popping along to this as well (thanks for the reminder James).

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.656259,-3.223670


----------



## ad172

Just an idea are there any products/items of kit people want to see? Might be worth mentioning so others can bring it along if they have it.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.656338,-3.223980


----------



## Huw

Ti22 said:


> Yep! All that..


Do you want me to bring the car bonnet as well? Can chuck one in if it helps.


----------



## Wozski

Gutted!
Would have loved to come but family commitments are stopping me!

Enjoy the day lads!


----------



## mejinks

I will be bringing my CP mop and DAS 6 pro DA along with a few pads and polishes. If I remember I might get some costco cakes in too.


----------



## Ti22

Huw said:


> Do you want me to bring the car bonnet as well? Can chuck one in if it helps.


No need really buddy. Ideally your machine and the car your trying to polish (so i can help you get the result you want) but I have a scrap bonnet here (attached to a non-running car!)

Just a heads up lads - if the weather is as crap as it is today, we'll be at the wheel specialist in Cwmbran (room for 4 cars undercover).. I'll make the call friday..


----------



## Huw

Ti22 said:


> No need really buddy. Ideally your machine and the car your trying to polish (so i can help you get the result you want) but I have a scrap bonnet here (attached to a non-running car!)
> 
> Just a heads up lads - if the weather is as crap as it is today, we'll be at the wheel specialist in Cwmbran (room for 4 cars undercover).. I'll make the call friday..


:thumb:


----------



## skins

Lads wont be able to attend, wife has got to go away on the weekend and im lumbered with the baby.
Gutted, any chance to get the Subaru out and give it a polish is heaven for me and its only 10 mins down the road.
would have been nice to meet up and gained a few tips using the DA,
Have a good day all and hope to talk to you all on the forum soon.
(increase the old post count lol )

thanks again for arranging the meet
mark


----------



## Ti22

Well chaps, going on the weather today I'm hoping it'll be OK for tomorrow - so as you were. 10am at my unit 1a, blenheim road Newport, NP198JL. (In dominoes pizza's garden!)

skins - sorry to miss you, pop in when you're free for a cuppa!


----------



## Crispo

Sorry for the no show today. Still nursing last nights hangover!


----------



## Ti22

I don't think you were the only one!


----------



## Edstrung

WTH? I thought this was tomoro!!!!!!!!! ******


The hobnobs are in the bag and I was just about to load my car up


----------



## chillly

Hope the day went for you guys.


----------



## sean20

hope the day went well for all you guys. 

weather aunt to good up hear in pontypridd


----------



## Huw

Good to meet a few faces, even Bailes turned up, which was a surprise.

Thanks for your help and advice today James, really appreciate it. Hope you got that job booked in.


----------



## mejinks

I'd like to say a huge thank you to James and all the people who attended. It was a bit of a coffee morning, but it was not intended to be a training session, although it was interesting to see the tips and advice and opinion of a master at work.

It was the first time I had gotten to see Swissvax products in action and get to experience them in sight and smell. For me, the trip was very worth it and I hope James would be up for another meet maybe before Christmas as getting to discuss products and techniques was invaluable.

Once again, thanks a million James.

PS. You make a cracking cuppa too.


----------



## Ti22

Good to see you all! 

Yes, the Lotus Carlton is staying for couple of days! (bit of a diary movearound!) Currently wetsanding the entire bonnet..


----------



## Huw

Can't wait to see the write up. Did you say it may be at the NEC in a few weeks? If so, I'll be able to check your work out.


----------



## ad172

Great to meet a few new faces and have a good gossip.

James thanks for hosting as well buddy, just shows how far people will travel for a decent cup'o'tea!!!


----------



## Ti22

Huw said:


> Can't wait to see the write up. Did you say it may be at the NEC in a few weeks? If so, I'll be able to check your work out.


Writeup if I get 5 mins! Yes, it'll be at the NEC classic next week - as will I (on the swissvx stand friday and saturday) went back to its owner today:


----------



## Huw

Looking good, typical I'm going on the Sunday.


----------



## littlejack

Sorry guys i missed this one had massive car trouble with the BMW... GRRRRRR.... Needless to say the BMW has gone hope to catch you all again soon


----------



## mejinks

No worries. Fancy having another meetup James?


----------



## Huw

Ti22 said:


> Writeup if I get 5 mins! Yes, it'll be at the NEC classic next week - as will I (on the swissvx stand friday and saturday) went back to its owner today:


The Lotus looked stunning today James, one of the better presented cars.


----------



## Ti22

Thanks Huw!


----------



## Ti22

littlejack said:


> Sorry guys i missed this one had massive car trouble with the BMW... GRRRRRR.... Needless to say the BMW has gone hope to catch you all again soon


Nooooooooo! What happened?

yes.. I'm up for a pre-christmas meet!


----------



## littlejack

Engine management light on all the time after spending quite a bit of time and lots of money and still not being able to sort the problem i decided to cut my loses and run....

I'd be up for a pre-christmas meet aswell


----------



## littlejack

Here's a couple of pics my wife took ofmy new ride the daywe bought it


----------



## Huw

mejinks said:


> No worries. Fancy having another meetup James?


I'd be up for another meet, depending on my shifts of course. Mejinks, I keep on seeing your beemer around, last weekend leaving the Halfords/KFC car park in Baglan and today parked up near Agni's.


----------



## TANNERS

i'll be up for this,

missed the last one.

plus need advise on my 40 year old paint cellulos i think


----------



## Huw

Who wants to suggest a date then?


----------



## littlejack

Begining of December 10th or 11th


----------



## mejinks

Huw said:


> I'd be up for another meet, depending on my shifts of course. Mejinks, I keep on seeing your beemer around, last weekend leaving the Halfords/KFC car park in Baglan and today parked up near Agni's.


:doublesho STALKER!!!

Am I that noticeable around Port Talbot? :lol:

The only time the car isn't parked there is when I am too lazy to get the train or round the back washing it. :buffer:

Or spending £20 in KFC mutter mutter


----------



## Huw

mejinks said:


> :doublesho STALKER!!!
> 
> Am I that noticeable around Port Talbot? :lol:
> 
> The only time the car isn't parked there is when I am too lazy to get the train or round the back washing it. :buffer:
> 
> Or spending £20 in KFC mutter mutter


You missed a bit on the bootlid. Its the reg that stands out more than anything.

Is James happy to host the next meet up or we do we need to sort another venue?


----------



## Ti22

Depends on numbers..

There is an open day at the wheel specialist In Cwmbran on the 3rd.. we could combine the 2?

More Lotus Carlton pics here for those of you that saw it when it arrived:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240498


----------



## mejinks

Sounds like a date!


----------



## Huw

Could be up for that.


----------



## Edstrung

And that'll be a saturday not a sunday


----------



## Huw

Is this going ahead?


----------



## mejinks

Huw said:


> Is this going ahead?


I'm going on the 3rd 

You probably already knew that as you stalk me.....


----------



## Huw

mejinks said:


> I'm going on the 3rd
> 
> You probably already knew that as you stalk me.....


I thought you were stalking me, you are not very good at it, keep on seeing you, I won't tell you how many times this week. :wave:

James what does the open day at the Wheel Specialist consist off?


----------



## Ti22

Huw said:


> James what does the open day at the Wheel Specialist consist off?


Coffee, tea, lots of car club cars a few of the best local traders ;D and me polishing/ wrapping/ chatting..


----------



## Huw

Location & time?


----------



## Edstrung

Meh, work is starting to dry up for December so I'm having to work away for a week or so starting on the 3rd.

Sorry to miss, but James I'll still hope to be getting that work done with yourself as long as no more Clutches/PAS/Alternators need to be replaced on my car


----------



## Ti22

Hey Ed, no worries! Would have been good to see ya today.


----------



## mejinks

It was good to see Huw and James on Saturday. Always accommodating of newbs like me  I have to say the breakfast was absolutely exquisite!


----------



## Huw

mejinks said:


> It was good to see Huw and James on Saturday. Always accommodating of newbs like me  I have to say the breakfast was absolutely exquisite!


And you still went back for a cheeseburger. :thumb: Cheers for the advice, again, James. Nice little set up TWS have there, had a good chat with one of the partners, when I wasn't minding the stall.:lol:


----------



## Edstrung

Shame to miss out, but when I get up to you before xmas for that work, the interior trim replacement has been delayed for a month due to me splooshing out for a spanking new set of these:










With Eagle F1 AS2 all round to boot 

Shiiiiiiiiney :argie:

Now, do I leave them off until Winter actually hits, or do I seal them up and get them on....


----------



## Ti22

Leave 'em off I would mate. You'd cry if you had to drive it in the snow/ice and hit a kerb..
Checked on your car yesterday by the way.. all looked ok!


----------



## Edstrung

Ti22 said:


> Leave 'em off I would mate. You'd cry if you had to drive it in the snow/ice and hit a kerb..
> Checked on your car yesterday by the way.. all looked ok!


Meh, I wish I could afford to not care :lol: They'll probably end up with 10 layers of something or other on them as I'll not be doing much over the next couple of weeks apart from eating and eating leftovers 

Thanks for checking on the car, it was probably fine up there as loads of others are parked further up the road but I've never left it there before and gave me an excellent excuse to book in for the work with you :thumb:


----------

